# No water coming from brew head -Gaggia classic



## Grantongirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi, water has stopped coming through the brew head of my Gaggia Classic. I've tried cleaning but to no avail. Water is coming from steam wand. Judging by what I've read there's a valve needing cleaning but I dont trust myself to strip down my machine. Looking for someone in the Edinburgh area.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm in glasgow if that's any use to you. It will likely be the solenoid valve but also take the shower screen off initially and clean that if you haven't already. Look on here for cleaning the solenoid valve, it is quite easy.


----------



## Grantongirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for your reply, I did remove shower screen but will try again. Also I'll attempt the solenoid valve.

Cheers


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

They're quite easy to work on & plenty of guides around.

Just please make sure you have it unplugged from the mains first.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There's a good guide on the forum and Mark at Gaggia Manual Service can supply the solenoid.


----------



## Grantongirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks. I'm not hugely practical but will give it a bash.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i have an article on here that you can access through my website faq for solenoid issues, try it


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

The same thing happened to my Gaggia Classic once. Turned out it was the solenoid valve which was blocked. I used this video as a guide - was actually fairly straightforward, key thing was leaving the valve in descaling solution for 30 mins before putting it all back together.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Same here. Heavy scaling in boiler led to a blocked solenoid. Soaked and cleaned everything and got a working machine in the end (very satisfying too).


----------



## Dickie26 (Nov 12, 2017)

I recently used the video referred to above, it was very easy to follow and well worth the couple of hours it took. I would recommend buying a seal kit from ebay for a fiver and replace the o-rings at the same time, this way when you put it back together you won't have any unexpected leaks!


----------



## Hale (Feb 12, 2017)

same problem..was nervous to dismantle but its actually quite fun.

Boiler was coated in limescale so even if id managed to get into the solenoid. Bits would have kept coming off the boiler again and again and blocking.

Depends how much build up there is. I would recommend having a go at least you can diagnose how much its going to cost and if its worth fixing/replacing parts yourself


----------

